# Toro Grandstand Multiforce



## Matther (Nov 22, 2016)

My name is Matt. New member yatta, yatta,
I am curious if anyone is running the new Toro Grandstand Multiforce with a plow. I was planning on getting one for the 2017 season and see how well it performs. I couldn't find anything on the search function about this equipment so it would nice if it is there I can be redirected. 

Different question,
Do any of you use ATVs on commercial properties if so how do you transport them?
The back of the truck? Trailer? etc..

Take care.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/toro-grandstand-multiforce.167714/


----------



## Ghopper (Nov 25, 2018)

I picked one up late in 2016; this will be my 3rd season with it. I love what it can do. Moves much more snow than I thought and has cut my route time by a 3rd. Only issue I have had is the salt wreaking havoc on the front engine compartment. Gatta keep that clean and that’s harder than I had hoped.


----------



## Marksmen (Nov 24, 2018)

I’m sure powder snow is fine have you had the chance to push wet heavy snow and if so how did it handle


----------

